# Looking for land/home in Tennessee



## HandsNHearts (Apr 2, 2003)

Dh is making a job move and we need something in Tennessee within the next 6 months. I'm trying to get a feel for what's out there and what kind of prices are common.

We aren't into 'particulars' really....would like the house to not leak, the toilets to flush when necessary, water to work....we would like some amount of land for homesteading with a few animals.

Dream idea -- a 3 bedroom home or doublewide trailer on at least 5 -10 acres in a rural area where we can raise a garden for our food, a few animals for food and the like. The more rural, the better. On contract is even better.

Any leads? Sites I might check out for land searches?

Deanna


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What part of TN? 

If you are looking below Nashville, check out www.valleymls.com and then the TN area. Will give you Giles, LIncoln, Fayette, and a couple of other counties...

Angie


----------



## TNHMSTDR (Mar 10, 2008)

Check out www.realtracs.com. Stewart, Houston, Dickson and Hickman counties offer land at a pretty good price. All of these are in middle TN. Also if the website shows an error on the first page hit refresh and it will work.. who knows why but it only does it on the main page.


----------



## misanthrope747 (Feb 4, 2005)

See this thread.

http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=236520

m747


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

We are selling out here in Tn. 75 acres house, creeks, trees, $150,000. Middle Tn. 2 miles from the Tn. River


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

sewing nana said:


> We are selling out here in Tn. 75 acres house, creeks, trees, $150,000. Middle Tn. 2 miles from the Tn. River


What is the closest town?


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Linden, Tn.


----------

